# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευή πατήθρων απο ξύλο

## NASOS

το βαζω εδω σαν ιδεα γιατι για τα κλουβια και την διαμονή προορίζεται.
αν κρίνουν οι συντονιστές οτι ταιριάζει αλλου ας το μεταφέρουν.

εύκολος και γρήγορος τρόπος για φυσικές πατηθρες.
υλικά: βίδες για κουρτινόξυλα, παξιμάδια μεγάλα και πεταλούδες.και φυσικά τα ξύλα που θελουμε.

κόβουμε τα ξυλα στο μέγεθος και σχήμα που θέλουμε,τα πλένουμε τα καθαρίζουμε κλπ.

βιδώνουμε τις βίδες αφού βάλουμε 2 πεταλούδες αντικριστά,ωστε να φτιάξουμε λαβή για το πιάσιμο.(εγώ ανοίγω και μια μικρότερη τρύπα με τρυπάνι για να την εχει σαν οδηγό η βίδα και να μην μπει στραβά)

μπορείτε αντί για ίσιο να βάλετε ενα κομμάτι ξύλου καμπυλωτό η με παρακλάδια, αλλα το πολύ 20 εκατοστά ,οχι μεγαλύτερο γιατι κρατιέται αποτην μια πλευρα μονο.

το μέγεθος των παξιμαδιών και της πεταλούδας πρέπει να ειναι ανάλογο με το πάχος απο τα κάγκελα του κλουβιού.











Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Αλέξανδρος90

πολύ ωραία κατασκευή τι ξύλα χρησιμοποίησες ?

----------


## NASOS

απο μουριά.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πολύ καλή κατασκευή και εύκολη.Ευχαριστούμε Νάσο.

----------


## NASOS

τωρα ειδα οτι υπηρχε αντιστοιχο θεμα οπωτε ασ ενσωματωθούν σε ενα και τα 2!

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...81%CE%B1%CF%82

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

νασο καιρο τωρα το εχω σαν ιδεα...ευχαριστουμε για τις οδηγιες!
να σε ρωτισω...τα υλικα τα ζηταμε ετσι οπως τα γραφεις?

----------


## pedrogall

Νασο τα εχεις βιδωσει στο μεσα μερος της πορτας, ωστε οταν αυτη ειναι ανοιχτη, να καθεται και σ αυτα ενω ειναι εξω απο το κλουβι;

----------


## NASOS

αγγελε ναι ετσι τα ζητας, αλλα κοιτα οι πεταλουδες να ταιριαζουν στις βιδες που θα παρεις μη σου δοσει μεγαλυτερες η μικροτερες.

πετρο οχι εκει τα εβαλα ετσι για τι φοτο αλλα αυτο που λες ειναι καλη ιδεα αν και εμένα οταν βγαινει εξω παει κατευθειαν τερμα πανω.

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Αν τοποθετήσουμε διάφορες τέτοιες πατήθρες σε μια κάθετη  ξύλινη δοκό, μπορούμε να κάνουμε και ένα σταντ αφού βιδώσουμε σε μια βάση την ξύλινη δοκό με μια μεγαλύτερη πεταλούδα βίδα.

----------


## NASOS

Uploaded with ImageShack.us



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## ΑΓΓΕΛΟΣ2

νασο εχω κανει και εγω ηδη καποιες πατυθρες!
ειναι πολυ ευκολο αρκη να εχεις ενα τρυπανι(το δικο μου ειναι και της πλακας) ...κανεις οτι μεγεθος(σχεδον) θελεις και τα χρηματα ειναι ελαχιστα!
ευχαριστουμε!

----------


## Windsa

εγω τα κάνω χωρίς τρυπάνι... με μυτερή βίδα και κατσαβίδι.

----------

